# КАРИПАИМ. обострение после 5-й процедуры



## AlexeyKo (12 Сен 2007)

Добрый день!

Вопрос ко врачам, применяющим КАРИПАИМ для лечения межпозвонковой грыжи или к тем, кто уже лечился этим методом.

У сестры (50 лет) м/п грыжа L5-S1 8мм + стеноз + еще что-то (если понадобится, позвоню узнаю). Болевые ощущения в ногу + судороги.
Это было в начале лета.
В течение лета ее пытались "лечить" в г.Пенза. В основном обезболивающие + покой. К концу лета болевые ощущения уменьшились и она стала понемногу ходить.

С начала сентября решили попробовать препарат КАРИПАИМ с электрофорезом + в выходные мазь, поскольку процедурная не работает.
Врачи в г.Пензе опыта использования данного препарата не имеют, впрочем как и сам препарат там еще не появился, потому я распечатал массу инструкций и статей о нем и отправил их вместе лекарством.

После 4-й или 5-й процедуры появились болевые ощущения: боль в позвоночнике, отдающая в крестец и пах.
В инструкции есть предупреждение о такой возможности, но не говорится , когда ожидать улучшения и проходят ли эти боли в процессе лечения или их нужно терпеть все время пока делаются процедуры.
И еще, поскольку лечение проводится врачами не имеющими опыта в данном методе, хочу узнать не может ли этот метод навредить больному в таких условиях. Если возможен и такой вариант (ведь есть статистика по применению препарата), то, видимо, придется прекратить подобное "самолечение".

Да и еще, перед началом лечения карипаимом и первые 2-е процедуры, ей делали массаж и, возможно, не совсем корректно (массажистка в поликлинике), поскольку врач потом отменил, сказав: "зачем же вы трогаете позвоночник". После массажа тоже был ухудшение. Возможно он спровоцировал...

Заранее спасибо!
Алексей Колоколов.


----------



## Ell (12 Сен 2007)

а еще в инструкции сказано, что может быть аллергия на препарат.

И почитайте, мы уже когда-то все подробно обсуждали этот вопрос

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1192-16.html#post12348


----------



## AlexeyKo (12 Сен 2007)

извините, но по предложенной ссылке не нашел ничего и рядом с карипаимом. либо я не умею пользоваться вашим форумом...


----------



## Ell (12 Сен 2007)

я Вам дала последнюю страницу темы, 16-ю. Полистайте. Там сплошное обсуждение и рекомендации.
Нет смысла вновь обсуждать то, что уже выложено на форуме...
Вы изучите сначала


----------



## AlexeyKo (12 Сен 2007)

Спасибо Вам Ell, изучил! К сожалению ответа на свои вопросы не нашел.

Если бы Вы внимательно прочли мой текст, то нашли бы в нем следующие 3-и вопроса:

1. как долго (исходя из имеющегося врачебного опыта, если он у кого-то есть) может продолжаться "обострение" болезни, возникающее на 5-й процедуре.
2. возможно ли навредить больному лечением карипаимом (исключая персональную непереносимость и аллергические реакции).
3. можно ли совмещать процедуры карипаим-электрофорез с массажем области позвоночника.

Вопросы в первую очередь к специалистам или тем, кто испытал этот метод на себе.


----------



## Ell (12 Сен 2007)

Всё зависит от диагноза, прежде всего, и индивидуальной переносимости препарата.
Навредить больному можно. Учитывая, аллергическую реакцию.Или непереносимость электрофореза.
Вы уверены, что нет секвестра?

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum15/thread1701.html


----------



## Helen (12 Сен 2007)

AlexeyKo написал(а):


> 1. как долго (исходя из имеющегося врачебного опыта, если он у кого-то есть) может продолжаться "обострение" болезни, возникающее на 5-й процедуре.
> 2. возможно ли навредить больному лечением карипаимом (исключая персональную непереносимость и аллергические реакции).
> 3. можно ли совмещать процедуры карипаим-электрофорез с массажем области позвоночника.



1. На этот вопрос невозможно ответить, так как в каждом индивидуальном случае течение сугубо индивидуально.

2. Не думаю, что возможно, не наблюдала.

3. Массаж области позвоночника - очень ответственная процедура в случае серьезной патологии позвоночника, и бОльшее значение имеет вопрос не совмещения процедур, а качество проведения массажа с учетом имеющейся патологии.

Разместите результаты исследований, если имеется такая возможность.


----------



## AlexeyKo (13 Сен 2007)

Ell, спасибо за ссылку - с интересом почитал диспут о карипазиме. по поводу секвестра, честно говоря не узнавал, но в статьях и инструкциях, переданных мной лечащему врачу, предупреждения наличествовали. надеюсь она ознакомилась, прежде чем назначать препарат. но, на всякий случай, сегодня узнаю

Helen, спасибо за ответы. результаты исследований размещу, как только смогу.


----------



## Ell (13 Сен 2007)

*AlexeyKo*, на самом деле, не переживайте. Я, например, не верю в его силу, а кому-то помогает  
ЛФК, главное, не забывать


----------



## AlexeyKo (13 Сен 2007)

спасибо, *Ell*. я вполне спокоен, поскольку представляю "примерную цену" подобных диспутов и полагаюcь в большей мере на статистику + доверие больного выбранной методике или специалисту 

а вот по поводу ЛФК: поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылками на рекомендации и, возможно, комплексы, если есть где в нете. или положиться целиком и полностью на лечащего врача и не дергаться?


----------



## Ell (13 Сен 2007)

Вы правы - обязательно специалист по ЛФК.
НО! Почитайте здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum18/
по тематике,
плюс:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
плюс:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1074.html


----------



## AlexeyKo (18 Сен 2007)

для *Helen* результаты исследований (присланные из пензы):

МРТ: Высота L4-L5 L5-S1 снижена Задняя левосторонняя медиально парамедиальная грыжа L5-S1 0.8см Просвет позвоночного канала снижен на уровне грыжи Сигнал от спинного мозга не изменен (по Т1 и Т2 ВИ ) не изменен 
ЛЕЧЕНИЕ: Вольтарен-капельница и уколы, Анальгин, Эуфилин, Новокаин, В12, Мовалис, Мидокалм, фонофорез с гидрокартизоном6

Добавлено через 6 минут 
и еще...

11-я процедура карипаим-электрофорез:
болевые ощущения (во ремя процедуры) не уменьшаются, сильное жжение в области контактов, отдает в обе ноги.
ток 10ма пациент не выдерживает - приходится снижать до 6-ти.

ВОПРОС к специалистам: нужно ли терпеть боль в такой ситуации? имеет ли смысл дальнейшее лечение электрофорезом (ток меньше нормы) или возможно перейти на фонофорез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2007)

> 11-я процедура карипаим-электрофорез:
> болевые ощущения (во ремя процедуры) не уменьшаются, сильное жжение в области контактов, отдает в обе ноги.
> ток 10ма пациент не выдерживает - приходится снижать до 6-ти.



При подобной ситуации проверяю правильность наложения электродов.
даю перерыв в 2-3 дня и повторяю сеанс. При повторении -отменяю.



> ВОПРОС к специалистам: нужно ли терпеть боль в такой ситуации?


Нет, тут не карипазим виноват, а эл. ток.



> возможно перейти на фонофорез?


Возможно, но не встречал исследований по эффективности по применению. 
И электрофорез и фонофорез карипазима относятся с "вспомогательным" методикам с авторским доказательством эффективности. ПО электрофорезу есть такие исследования, а по фонофорезу-не видел.

При правильном формировании цены процедуры (или её бесплатности)-применил бы.


----------



## AlexeyKo (26 Сен 2007)

спасибо доктор!


----------



## Давид Д (30 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Re:  КАРИПАИМ. обострение после 5-й процедуры*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможно, но не встречал исследований по эффективности по применению.
> И электрофорез и фонофорез карипазима относятся с "вспомогательным" методикам с авторским доказательством эффективности. ПО электрофорезу есть такие исследования, а по фонофорезу-не видел.
> 
> При правильном формировании цены процедуры (или её бесплатности)-применил бы.


Интересно, а сейчас, спустя два года, нет  каких-то исследований, кроме авторских?


----------



## smolli (15 Июн 2012)

AlexeyKo написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам Ell, изучил! К сожалению ответа на свои вопросы не нашел.
> Если бы Вы внимательно прочли мой текст, то нашли бы в нем следующие 3-и вопроса:
> 1. как долго (исходя из имеющегося врачебного опыта, если он у кого-то есть) может продолжаться "обострение" болезни, возникающее на 5-й процедуре.
> 2. возможно ли навредить больному лечением карипаимом (исключая персональную непереносимость и аллергические реакции).
> ...


Алексей! У меня межпозвоночная грыжа 7 лет. Я ее лечу 4 года: до этого мне лечили остеохондроз. Делала одновременно карипаим и массаж. Но помог, как ни странно корсет, который я носила подряд несколько месяцев по 8 ч в день. Электрофорез с карипаимом сделала 20 процедур,т.е. 1/3 курса, но особых изменений не было (ни хуже, ни лучше).Т.к. гинеколог запретил любые электропроцедуры, больше карипаимом не лечилась.


----------



## smolli (15 Июн 2012)

И еще. Двоим пациентам, которые делали со мной электофорез с карипаимом, эта процедура облегчила боль и никакого обострения не было.


----------



## Ольга . (15 Июн 2012)

smolli написал(а):


> Алексей! У меня межпозвоночная грыжа 7 лет. Я ее лечу 4 года: доэтотго мне лечили остеохондроз. Делала одновременно карипаим и массаж. Но помог, как ни странно корсет, который я носила подряд несколько месяцев по 8 ч в день. Электрофорез с карипаимом сделала 20 процедур,т.е. 1/3 курса, но особых изменений не было (ни хуже, ни лучше).Т.к. гинеколог запретил любые электропроцедуры, больше карипаимомо не лечилась.


Пожалуйста, смотрите на дату создания сообщений, которые Вы цитируете. Автор уже почти пять лет не выходил на форум.


----------

